# What a combo!!



## GerharddP (30/11/14)

I have discovered my most enjoyable flavour combo to date (by pure accident)...vapeking's caramel toffee on a burnt wick I took a dry hit for the team and fate smiled upon me, for some reason the smokey undertones of the wick enhanced the flavour A LOT. To describe the taste there is an old "boere" home made sweet called tammalekie. Made from butter and sugar melted together and left to burn very slightly and becomes rock hard after cooling, its realy good. I used to love it and now I can vape it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/14)

Lol, that could not be good for your lungs.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

Awesome @GerharddP but I have to agree. That's no good for your lungs. I managed to get my vm4 to have that toasty taste by wrapping flat kanthal around round kanthal. But note that your juice burns up a little quicker too


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

lol, that's hilarious


----------



## shabbar (30/11/14)

Always thought tameletjie was a malay originated sweet

Haven't had it in years !!!!


----------



## GerharddP (30/11/14)

Haha ja look lungs were the last thing on my mind to be honest. It tastes amazeballs though.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (30/11/14)

shabbar said:


> Always thought tameletjie was a malay originated sweet
> 
> Haven't had it in years !!!!


Culturally there are many things that Afrikaners and Malays share in terms of history. For example, a study at UCT a few years back found that the earliest spoken Afrikaans was actually spoken by the Cape Malays. I can actually remember many of my much elder relatives used to speak pure Dutch, and hatred how the younger generations used to 'verkrag die taal' (vulgar, I know, but that's a direct quote) They also found that the oldest written Afrikaans they could find was actually an Arabic transliteration. At the time, the 'baas' spoke Dutch, while the Malay slaves adapted many words from their mother tongue, as well as certain African languages (to a lesser extent), and this became known as Afrikaans. Many words that end in 'ang, 'ie, add certain other sounds originated from Malay/Javanese. Like kaparang, piesang, blatjang, operasie, etc. whereas some words like kamer, aarde, kaffir (no offence) are actually Arabic. So don't be surprised if its part of our shared heritage. I know that's a massively long post full of irrelevant information, but I thought I'd share it anyway lol

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 2


----------

